# Should you soak your wood before smoking???



## doug123

Seems like I have heard to both soak and not soak your wood before smoking.

I have 2 or 3 bags of both chunks and chips and they each say something different.

I haven't soaked my chips the last couple smokes and they seemed to work well.

Just wondered what most of you do and basically if I should be soaking them or not.

I am using a cast iron smoker box in an electric smoker.

Thanks  :)


----------



## cajunsmoker

I don't soak mine Doug.  It seems like it just delays the start of the smoke when you soak them :shock: .  They sit there in the smoke box and boil in their water, and when they dry out they smoke. :?:   Why bother soaking them.  If I want them to start smoking in 20 minutes, I'll put them in the box in 20 minutes :roll: .


----------



## larry maddock

yo y'all
i soak my chips for 20 or so minutes.
i drain excess water before i put in pie pan===
then pie pan on element...
i use about 4 handfuls a pan.

2 pans a smoke session.

i get a hour or so  of the thin blue smoke per pan.

by 3 hours all smoke is gone.


----------



## icemn62

Wood chips ned to be soaked or they tend to just burn up too fast.  Wood chunks.  why bother, the soaked in water just causes them to steam before the smoke can start.

Wood chips = grill
Wood Chunks = Smoker


----------



## petee1456

I agree with icemn62. It seems the smoke starts faster when not soaked but burns out to fast


----------



## oillogger

I prefer to have about 2/3 soaked and 1/3 unsoaked wood chunks/chips.  I will put the 1/4 unsoaked on the side and not mixed with the soaked wood so as to have some smoke as soon as possible to be followed up with the more enduring smoke of the soaked wood.  I try to add additional newly soaked wood at least 30 minutes before I think the first load of wood has quit smoking. 8)


----------

